# Covid... we kicking this or BS-ing



## Telephone (Aug 19, 2021)

At least a few times a week, I overhear a conversation where one is telling the other that the vaccine is BS and that it does nothing to protect you from the "new variant."  That is NOT the case.  The one thing all those people have in common is..... they get their medical advice from Facebook and Twitter.  There is plenty of FACTUAL data to back up the claim that the vaccine is 87-94% effective against the new variant and that those who are vaccinated don't get hit near as hard. 

My Wife is a provider in the ER.... shit is getting real again.  Just last week, she admitted a 33 yr old male with no health problems that had not been vaccinated.  They moved him upstairs and placed him on a vent.  Three day later, he kicked the bucket.  One of the nurses in ICU stated that he told her that he wished he had gotten the vax.  Her ER is overrun with covid on a daily and damn near every positive patient has asked my wife, "Can I get the vaccine?"  No, you can't... not while you have covid.

Before anyone fires back at me, because I know it's coming, take the time to look at the two images.  Both images distinguish between the number of vaccinated vs non-vaccinated patients admitted, in the ICU, and the number on ventilators.  Top image is from Macon, GA, and bottom image is from Houston, TX.  BOTH images are from 8/16/2021.... so yes, this data is relevant to the new variant.

Getting the vax is a person choice; choosing not to get the vax  affects the entire country.

*ECONOMY -- *We've already spent several trillion$ on covid relief payments, PPP loans (these aren't loans, the money does NOT have to be paid back), unemployment payments, funding for hospitals to manage covid, the list is endless.  We certainly can't forget all of the landlords that have been RAPED by tenants not paying rent.  Due to the shutdown last yr, how many business owners and employees that have real careers were affected and lost their life savings, houses, etc.

And we all know that liberal incompetent kook playing president is ready to start signing off on just as many "relief" and other give away programs as he can dream up.... there goes several more trillion$ that we will never be able to pay back.

*EDUCATION --* All school-aged kids lost, at a minimum, the first half of 2020 school yr.  Countless school districts across the country didn't bring the kids back in August 2020 or January 2021.  Half our youth, before canceling .5 to 1.5 yrs of school were graduating high school at borderline stupid.  Now here is the new 2021 school yr and districts across the country are shutting down again.  Everyone here with school-aged kids will agree 100% that the virtual learning disaster accomplished VERY little.


JUST GET THE F#%KING VAX AND LETS KICK THIS COVID SHIT OUT OF OUR COUNTRY!  It's that simple....... just get the shot.  

:enters the room:  pissed off anti-vaxers coming out swinging


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> At least a few times a week, I overhear a conversation where one is telling the other that the vaccine is BS and that it does nothing to protect you from the "new variant."  That is NOT the case.  The one thing all those people have in common is..... they get their medical advice from Facebook and Twitter.


But it's ok to get our medical advice from you on Underground Bodybuilding? 🤣🤣🤣

*my comment shouldn't be taken as either for or against the vaccine, it's merely the irony within that amused me.


----------



## Telephone (Aug 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But it's ok to get our medical advice from you on Underground Bodybuilding? 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> *my comment shouldn't be taken as either for or against the vaccine, it's merely the irony within that amused me.


yeah yeah yeah.... you do have a good point there.  lmfao


----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m first in line for the booster…..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Put on 3 masks and a booster in each arm . Face shield ready to go and goggles


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Put on 3 masks and a booster in each arm . Face shield ready to go and goggles


Won't be good enough. You need a SCUBA setup, but you need to put an N95 over the regulator while it's in your mouth.

On a Fire Dept SCBA, but again, an N95 under your face mask.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Won't be good enough. You need a SCUBA setup, but you need to put an N95 over the regulator while it's in your mouth.


This shit won’t ever end .


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This shit won’t ever end .


I'm amused by people wearing bandanas judging me for not wearing a mask. 🤣


----------



## Telephone (Aug 19, 2021)

UPDATE:  Wife just got home from her 12 hr shift.  Today they admitted 65 covid patients and 40 are waiting to be seen.  Based on her ERs resent cases, 31 of 40 will be positive and 13 will be admitted.  NOT the first one of the 65 admitted has had the vax. 

It's also important to note that we are in Georgia.  Our numbers are much higher than average because our % of population vaccinated is down in the dirt


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2021)

*I deleted my post, all the data I'm finding is inconsistent.


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 19, 2021)

What's irritating  is that the anti-vaxxers are taking up the ICU beds, and the poor little kid who happens to catch this from those adults winds up dead...

We need the vaccines approved for the younger kids 6months - 11 as they are now getting the brunt of this latest onslaught.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 19, 2021)

Does anyone know of a good covid forum where I could go to talk about bodybuilding?


----------



## Telephone (Aug 19, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> We need the vaccines approved for the younger kids 6months - 11 as they are now getting the brunt of this latest onslaught.


Right on. Approved for 12Yrs and up. The wifey gave our 9yr the vax a few nights ago.


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 19, 2021)

“COVID-19 mortality rate among healthy children is ZERO… so why the rush to mask and vaccinate them all?”









						COVID-19 mortality rate among healthy children is ZERO… so why the rush to mask and vaccinate them all?
					

A growing number of medical experts are voicing their dissent about the necessity of giving children COVID-19 vaccines. A Johns Hopkins University professor, Dr. Marty Maka…




					dreddymd.com


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 19, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> “COVID-19 mortality rate among healthy children is ZERO… so why the rush to mask and vaccinate them all?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the ones that actually catch the virus and actually become ill? Children CAN carry the virus and spread it even if they show no symptoms.


----------



## Telephone (Aug 19, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> “COVID-19 mortality rate among healthy children is ZERO… so why the rush to mask and vaccinate them all?”





Swiper. said:


> “COVID-19 mortality rate among healthy children is ZERO… so why the rush to mask and vaccinate them all?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rush isn’t to protect them, it’s to prevent them from spreading it.


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 19, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> What about the ones that actually catch the virus and actually become ill? Children CAN carry the virus and spread it even if they show no symptoms.



children are very poor spreaders of the virus. 

most kids who get Covid are asymptomatic. 

some children catch the flu and get sick from the flu as well, it’s part of life. you can’t expect people to be 100% resistant to Covid. it’s never going to happen.


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> The rush isn’t to protect them, it’s to prevent them from spreading it.














						Doctor Makary weighs in on school mask mandate: Kids are 'very inefficient transmitters’
					

Fox News contributor Dr. Marty Makary doubled down on an op-ed he co-authored for the Wall Street Journal criticizing school mask mandates because, he told 'America's Newsroom, kids are 'very inefficient transmitters.'




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 19, 2021)

Getting the vaccine WONT kick this shit out of our country.  It's WORLD WIDE and it's here to stay.  Does getting the Flu vaccine kick that shit out of our country... NO.  

Stop imposing your opinion on others.  If someone wants to get the vaccine, they should get it and if they don't want to get it... they have that right too.

You should realize this strain of SARS is here to stay... just like Influenza.


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 19, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Getting the vaccine WONT kick this shit out of our country.  It's WORLD WIDE and it's here to stay.  Does getting the Flu vaccine kick that shit out of our country... NO.
> 
> Stop imposing your opinion on others.  If someone wants to get the vaccine, they should get it and if they don't want to get it... they have that right too.
> 
> You should realize this strain of SARS is here to stay... just like Influenza.


Got to admit there's a lot of truth to that statement.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 19, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Got to admit there's a lot of truth to that statement.


This is the very subject matter I study.  I'm currently in school for MicroBio and Chemistry.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't understand why we keep having this conversation over and over. Anyone who wants to get the vaccine has had the opportunity to get it by now. Anyone who doesn't want it should be left alone. If it's truly as good as you/they claim then the people that are not getting it will die off shortly. I can post a whole ton of ancedotal evidence including photos of people I know IRL that got vaccinated. The side effects are not pretty.

I have a decent idea of what covid does and what to use for anything it can throw at me.  I will admit I have been sick for a couple days at a time a few times this past year but that's completely normal.  If you want to get the vaccine by all means get the vaccine if it makes you feel better and not scared to venture out of your house.  It's time for everyone to go back to their lives and not petrified over something that kills a fraction of a percent of the people that get it.  I'm not getting bamboozled to get this shot.  I'm not getting blackmailed to get it.  I'm certainly not getting something that I know nothing about or what the side effects may be 3 or 4 years from now.  If I get it at all it will be after I see how it affects everyone who gets it after I wait 5 years.  

This is a stupid conversation to be having on a bodybuilding board.  This is the type of post that should be relegated to facebook.  

Slic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm staying out of this one. I'm glad we have another pro-vaxer on board though lol.

Carry on Telephone.

And I love my UG Brothers even my anti-vax ones.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> The rush isn’t to protect them, it’s to prevent them from spreading it.


HOW??? WHEN all vaccinated ARE SPREADING IT??? seriously, this shit makes no sense even vaccinated are shedding this shit...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> “COVID-19 mortality rate among healthy children is ZERO… so why the rush to mask and vaccinate them all?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause their fucking nuts out of their scared minds


----------



## Telephone (Aug 19, 2021)

To be clear…. I don’t care how people many die. That’s not my problem.

What is everyone’s problem is the mass sum of money this is costing us.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2021)

Seriously 2 of my kids got this when the wife and i had it, non vaxxed due to age, tummy aches and sniffles 1 has asthma, their doc was more concerned with us than the asthma patient because they are on an inhaler and they acted like they werent even sick... Wife is vaxxed, she coughed her guts up more than i did, i had a temp she didnt, other than that besides sense of smell and taste not being 100%, i seem ok....

Doc doesnt want me to get vax due to past clotting issue...regardless of which vax it is....


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> To be clear…. I don’t care how people many die. That’s not my problem.
> 
> What is everyone’s problem is the mass sum of money this is costing us.


They already sold their souls when they signed their contracts with abbot, pfizer, moderna and j&j.....

Thats why we cant have a script for ivermectin, or the other good items that actually fight this


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 19, 2021)

There's so much to this debate but my health is valuable to me and I want to protect it, and yes I'm getting older but I want to stay on this planet a bit longer...


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> To be clear…. I don’t care how people many die. That’s not my problem.
> 
> What is everyone’s problem is the mass sum of money this is costing us.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 19, 2021)

The bigger issue is our institutions have failed ... by that I mean government ... media ... public health ... this idea that the average person can read an article or watch a program and make their own medical decision is misguided ... or people going to college and anyone on social media are suddenly medical experts or listen to their favorite podcasts cast are in the position to make their own decision ... again there is no logic in that position ... Covid has been politicized from day one and for that reason people have taken sides ...  comparing this situation to the flu is also wrong ... has the flu brought the US and world economies and supply chains to their knees (in the past 75 years) ... NO ... !

Again if the politics were were removed from the beginning and institutions would have done their job ... we'd all be far better off ... I am only thankful that it was Covid that confronted us and not something far more deadly ... many more would died ...

The idea that individuals who have no medical experience but strong opinions have any say is this conversation is a sign of our times ... and the result is very negative ...

Could you imagine had a crisis the size of World War II were to happen today ... every dipshit with an opinion would paralyze the process and in the mean time Hitler would rule the world ...

People need to take step back and really think ... am I a medical expert ..  (under grad college students for the record do not qualify as medical experts) ... next question is why has our public health institutions failed ... and how do we fix it ... sometimes there will be decisions made for the greater good (for the entire population)... and the individual's rights may temporarily suffer ... this is why there must be trusted institutions to make these very important decisions ... without them we have the result we are getting today ...


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 19, 2021)

For the greater good, jews were put in concentration camps.  For the greater good, the japanese were put in internment camps.  For the greater good, blacks were allowed to develop untreated syphilis.  You really should have paid more attention in history class for all the things that have been done for "the greater good".  I could name endless examples of things governments have done for the greater good.  If the government determined that your family possessed a rare genetic anomaly and they wanted to eliminate it from the population and they way they would remove it was to euthanize you and all your relatives, would you agree with it if they claimed it was for the greater good?  The day the government starts making your health decisions is the day this country is doomed.  Tens of millions of people have died due to decisions their governments made for the greater good.  

Slic.


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

First of all, y'all need to drop the "anti vax" bullshit.  Just bc people have concerns about ONE SINGLE Vax, does not make them an anti vaxxer.  I'm vaccinated for everything but covid, explain to me how that makes me an anti vaxxer?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> This is so accurate it’s scary .. pussy ass men today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> First of all, y'all need to drop the "anti vax" bullshit.  Just bc people have concerns about ONE SINGLE Vax, does not make them an anti vaxxer.  I'm vaccinated for everything but covid, explain to me how that makes me an anti vaxxer?


Liberal leftist bullshit term


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> View attachment 13014
> 
> 
> At least a few times a week, I overhear a conversation where one is telling the other that the vaccine is BS and that it does nothing to protect you from the "new variant."  That is NOT the case.  The one thing all those people have in common is..... they get their medical advice from Facebook and Twitter.  There is plenty of FACTUAL data to back up the claim that the vaccine is 87-94% effective against the new variant and that those who are vaccinated don't get hit near as hard.
> ...


That kid died bc he was put on a ventilator.  They figured that shit out mid last year.


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> The bigger issue is our institutions have failed ... by that I mean government ... media ... public health ... this idea that the average person can read an article or watch a program and make their own medical decision is misguided ... or people going to college and anyone on social media are suddenly medical experts or listen to their favorite podcasts cast are in the position to make their own decision ... again there is no logic in that position ... Covid has been politicized from day one and for that reason people have taken sides ...  comparing this situation to the flu is also wrong ... has the flu brought the US and world economies and supply chains to their knees (in the past 75 years) ... NO ... !
> 
> Again if the politics were were removed from the beginning and institutions would have done their job ... we'd all be far better off ... I am only thankful that it was Covid that confronted us and not something far more deadly ... many more would died ...
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say brother, but sadly the scientists who we should be listened  to have been bought and sold.  So there really is nothing for us to do but look at the evidence we have and make a decision for ourselves.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> First of all, y'all need to drop the "anti vax" bullshit.  Just bc people have concerns about ONE SINGLE Vax, does not make them an anti vaxxer.  I'm vaccinated for everything but covid, explain to me how that makes me an anti vaxxer?


You're right. Sorry for lumping you all together with more traditional anti-vaxxers.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> I agree with what you say brother, but sadly the scientists who we should be listened  to have been bought and sold.  So there really is nothing for us to do but look at the evidence we have and make a decision for ourselves.



My issue is the average person is not capable ... I include myself in this group by the way ... and I'm as conservative as they come ... believing in personal freedom and rights of the individual ... however there must be institutions that  transcend partisan discussion ... rise above the opinions ... deal in facts only ... and make decisions popular or not ..  and as a country we support for the greater good ...


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> My issue is the average person is not capable ... I include myself in this group by the way ... and I'm as conservative as they come ... believing in personal freedom and rights of the individual ... however there must be institutions that  transcend partisan discussion ... rise above the opinions ... deal in facts only ... and make decisions popular or not ..  and as a country we support for the greater good ...





transcend2007 said:


> My issue is the average person is not capable ... I include myself in this group by the way ... and I'm as conservative as they come ... believing in personal freedom and rights of the individual ... however there must be institutions that  transcend partisan discussion ... rise above the opinions ... deal in facts only ... and make decisions popular or not ..  and as a country we support for the greater good ...


You are capable.  We're you not capable enough to look through the evidence and make a conscious decision whether or not to use anabolics?  You didn't need a medical degree to figure that out for yourself.  You don't have to become a dietician to figure out what works for you and what's healthy, food wise.  It takes alot of research, but we've been dealing with this for almost 2 years now.  2 years of looking through medical journals and studies on a topic to figure what best for you is not hard, and anyone can do it.  It just takes time and effort and drop your bias at the door.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2021)

I see it much different than many of you. I won't debate science or politics.

I'm not much for evidence or science in this case. For me its very black and white. Take the vaccine and I can go to the gym, I can eat at the Olive Garden, I can shop without a mask and bars stay open late. Don't take the vaccine and my gym closes, the Olive Garden only does take out and I have to wear a mask. We have all lived it.

So I don't care if Bill Gates loaded the vaccine with a tracking device, if the Democrats are trying to control me or if I'm a sheep. Bring on the vaccine and leave my gym open I'm done wearing a mask .... won't do it again.


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I'm not much for evidence or science in this case. For me its very black and white. Take the vaccine and I can go to the gym, I can eat at the Olive Garden, I can shop without a mask and bars stay open late. Don't take the vaccine and my gym closes, the Olive Garden only does take out and I have to wear a mask. We have all lived it.
> 
> So I don't care if Bill Gates loaded the vaccine with a tracking device, if the Democrats are trying to control me or if I'm a sheep. Bring on the vaccine and leave my gym open I'm done wearing a mask .... won't do it again.


Except now they are saying you have to wear a mask regardless of vaccine or not.  You will have to do it again, it was never your option in the first place.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> Except now they are saying you have to wear a mask regardless of vaccine or not.  You will have to do it again, it was never your option in the first place.


Who are "they"? 

This may be in your state however I have yet to be asked to start wearing a mask again. I go to the gym 5 days a week, shop and go out to dinner. Nowhere have I been asked to wear a mask again.


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

I live in Florida, not sure where you're at, but if it's northern I'm sure you will see a surge come the winter months when people start congregating inside and spreading it.


They are the CDC.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Does anyone know of a good covid forum where I could go to talk about bodybuilding?


Hahaha... Bro, this made my day 🤣


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Aug 19, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> children are very poor spreaders of the virus.
> 
> most kids who get Covid are asymptomatic.
> 
> some children catch the flu and get sick from the flu as well, it’s part of life. you can’t expect people to be 100% resistant to Covid. it’s never going to happen.


Children and juveniles don't have enough ACE2 receptors to make them candidates for catching Covid19 to any significant degree.  Anyone talking about vaccinating or masking children is a blithering idiot.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 19, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I see it much different than many of you. I won't debate science or politics.
> 
> I'm not much for evidence or science in this case. For me its very black and white. Take the vaccine and I can go to the gym, I can eat at the Olive Garden, I can shop without a mask and bars stay open late. Don't take the vaccine and my gym closes, the Olive Garden only does take out and I have to wear a mask. We have all lived it.
> 
> So I don't care if Bill Gates loaded the vaccine with a tracking device, if the Democrats are trying to control me or if I'm a sheep. Bring on the vaccine and leave my gym open I'm done wearing a mask .... won't do it again.


Yes, if we all cave now we will momentarily gain relief for a moment, till the next virus strain comes out….then the next….all of us being steadily trained and becoming more and more obedient with each wave…..

And please don’t forget that the CDC has already declared that racism is a bigger threat to public safety than covid. I am waiting for the training centers to be funded as we speak. 

when you think about appeasement, please don’t forget the caliber of people you are dealing with on the other side.  If you trade liberty for safety you will lose both.


----------



## flenser (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> View attachment 13014
> 
> 
> At least a few times a week, I overhear a conversation where one is telling the other that the vaccine is BS and that it does nothing to protect you from the "new variant."  That is NOT the case.  The one thing all those people have in common is..... they get their medical advice from Facebook and Twitter.  There is plenty of FACTUAL data to back up the claim that the vaccine is 87-94% effective against the new variant and that those who are vaccinated don't get hit near as hard.
> ...


I'm still undecided whether I made a mistake getting vaccinated. There are good arguments either way. But these charts have been popping up all over the place, and they are 100% propaganda. They tend to give a clear pro vaccine message while making it extremely time consuming chasing down the real data.

I've done the work on a couple of other forums where political arguments are more welcome. Not on the data you posted, though. The usual distortion is the hospitalization (and deaths your charts lack) include those admitted since January 1st. The data is essentially front loaded with pre vaccination and elderly deaths, and is heavily weighted toward the original strain of covid.

If you find the source, there is usually additional analysis that strips out the front loading and shows more equivalent stats for vaccinated vs unvaccinated. Even then it usually lacks data on the percentage of the population that's vaccinated. 

I'm not making a case for or against the vaccines. I'm just pointing out those charts are little more than pro vaccine advertisements, and one should not use them for what may very well turn out to be a life changing decision.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 19, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> when you think about appeasement, please don’t forget the caliber of people you are dealing with on the other side.  If you trade liberty for safety you will lose both.


Generally speaking, the inverse is also true... forego safety and you can lose your liberty. Just saying that it's possible that the people on the other side aren't the devil 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Everyone will evaluate the risk profile of either taking or not taking a particular action, and decide what is best for themselves. I may not agree with a decision a person makes, but I acknowledge it is their decision to make.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> You are capable.  We're you not capable enough to look through the evidence and make a conscious decision whether or not to use anabolics?  You didn't need a medical degree to figure that out for yourself.  You don't have to become a dietician to figure out what works for you and what's healthy, food wise.  It takes alot of research, but we've been dealing with this for almost 2 years now.  2 years of looking through medical journals and studies on a topic to figure what best for you is not hard, and anyone can do it.  It just takes time and effort and drop your bias at the door.



My contention is YOU ARE NOT CAPABLE ... and your belief you are is the problem ... you take in only the most surface of information and because of your simpleton research you feel like your informed ... only your not ... there are dozen of factors you've not considered because your a novice at this topic as we all are ... could imagine someone showing up to do your job after reading an article of watching TV or following social media for a few months ... no novice could do my job that has taken me 10 years to learn ... and my profession is 20 times simpler than the problem were discussing ... it is the idea because people have an opinion based on the most surface of information IS THE PROBLEM ... even people who studied it ... if not in the field for a decade or more are below novices ... and far from capable of making decisions ... this discussion shows the very cause of the problem ... people think they know ... but they have not considered the reality that this situation is far more complex than "how does this effect me"... but due their opinion they go on being the underlying cause ... if we had competent institutions the novice would still have his say ... but they would be considered the village idiot voicing their opinion ... but public policy would be set by trusted professionals with decades of experience the way things had been done for a hundred years prior ... now the village idiot is in control and everyone is losing ...


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I see it much different than many of you. I won't debate science or politics.
> 
> I'm not much for evidence or science in this case. For me its very black and white. Take the vaccine and I can go to the gym, I can eat at the Olive Garden, I can shop without a mask and bars stay open late. Don't take the vaccine and my gym closes, the Olive Garden only does take out and I have to wear a mask. We have all lived it.
> 
> So I don't care if Bill Gates loaded the vaccine with a tracking device, if the Democrats are trying to control me or if I'm a sheep. Bring on the vaccine and leave my gym open I'm done wearing a mask .... won't do it again.


Ewwwww!!!! 

I'll get the vaccine if "they" promise to CLOSE all the Olive Gardens!  🤢🤮


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Generally speaking, the inverse is also true... forego safety and you can lose your liberty. Just saying that it's possible that the people on the other side aren't the devil 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
> 
> Everyone will evaluate the risk profile of either taking or not taking a particular action, and decide what is best for themselves. I may not agree with a decision a person makes, but I acknowledge it is their decision to make.


Then you’re not in the group I’m talking about. I’m talking about the people who have been driving and pushing this mass panic from the beginning, who have an agenda that reaches well beyond shutdowns, masks, mandatory vaccines, etc.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> I live in Florida, not sure where you're at, but if it's northern I'm sure you will see a surge come the winter months when people start congregating inside and spreading it.
> 
> 
> They are the CDC.


The CDC has not said we have to start wearing a mask again. Believe me if the CDC said we have to wear masks the state I live in would implement it right away and it has not. I tell you this I took the vaccine for no other reason than to stop wearing a mask. If the CDC says I have to put a mask back on I won't be getting the booster shot.


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The CDC has not said we have to start wearing a mask again. Believe me if the CDC said we have to wear masks the state I live in would implement it right away and it has not. I tell you this I took the vaccine for no other reason than to stop wearing a mask. If the CDC says I have to put a mask back on I won't be getting the booster shot.


I'm up in Mass, and 23 cities and counting have started implementing their own mask mandates, regardless of vaccination status. 

Seems like it's coming.


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> My contention is YOU ARE NOT CAPABLE ... and your belief you are is the problem ... you take in only the most surface of information and because of your simpleton research you feel like your informed ... only your not ... there are dozen of factors you've not considered because your a novice at this topic as we all are ... could imagine someone showing up to do your job after reading an article of watching TV or following social media for a few months ... no novice could do my job that has taken me 10 years to learn ... and my profession is 20 times simpler than the problem were discussing ... it is the idea because people have an opinion based on the most surface of information IS THE PROBLEM ... even people who studied it ... if not in the field for a decade or more are below novices ... and far from capable of making decisions ... this discussion shows the very cause of the problem ... people think they know ... but they have not considered the reality that this situation is far more complex than "how does this effect me"... but due their opinion they go on being the underlying cause ... if we had competent institutions the novice would still have his say ... but they would be considered the village idiot voicing their opinion ... but public policy would be set by trusted professionals with decades of experience the way things had been done for a hundred years prior ... now the village idiot is in control and everyone is losing ...


I respect your opinion brother, but I can show you a million things that medical professionals have been proven wrong about yet they continue to spew their outdated knowledge.  We'll have to agree to disagree on this one homie.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 19, 2021)

Honestly I'm digging masks... I look much more attractive to the ladies now in our current situation 😂


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 19, 2021)

Maybe by the time some of you get to your 17th mandatory booster shot, you will begin to get the picture.

Ivermectin + Azithromycin for those who get infected.

That will be all.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm up in Mass, and 23 cities and counting have started implementing their own mask mandates, regardless of vaccination status.
> 
> Seems like it's coming.


I'm just debating the statement that the CDC is saying we "HAVE" to wear masks.

I would also debate its coming as I believe we are near a peak with this COVID outbreak and a decline in new cases will follow.

I just jumped in to share my opinion fellas. To each their own and we all have an opinion right or wrong. I'm not a believer in conspiracy or that the government is out to get us.

For the guys that get offended by the topics in the forum section the title is "General Chat and Discussion"


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392908588092465160
“We are seeing concerning evidence of waning vaccine effectiveness over time and against the Delta variant,” Walensky said.

“Reports from our international colleagues, including Israel, suggest increased risk of severe disease amongst those vaccinated early.”


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 19, 2021)

I believe it's coming down the pipeline again... forced compliance where we all have to mask back up again, no matter if you got stuck or not.


----------



## RISE (Aug 19, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I'm just debating the statement that the CDC is saying we "HAVE" to wear masks.
> 
> I would also debate its coming as I believe we are near a peak with this COVID outbreak and a decline in new cases will follow.
> 
> ...


You are correct, "should" is the word I should have used.  As it's a recommendation.  But why is it a recommendation?  Shouldn't that have been the point of being vaccinated?


----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> You are correct, "should" is the word I should have used.  As it's a recommendation.  But why is it a recommendation?  Shouldn't that have been the point of being vaccinated?


I'm not debating should, shouldn't or recommendations. Every single day of my life before I go to sleep I get and update on COVID and I check stats. It bothers me that much to wear a mask. My only issue was the "HAVE" as I have yet to see that.

As I said if the CDC mandates the vaccinated have to put a mask back on I will not get the booster. I do not think they are that stupid. I will come back to this post in a month to confirm.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## flenser (Aug 20, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I'm not debating should, shouldn't or recommendations. Every single day of my life before I go to sleep I get and update on COVID and I check stats. It bothers me that much to wear a mask. My only issue was the "HAVE" as I have yet to see that.
> 
> As I said if the CDC mandates the vaccinated have to put a mask back on I will not get the booster. I do not think they are that stupid. I will come back to this post in a month to confirm.


I have a big issue with masks myself. I can't prove it, but I swear wearing one screws with both my hearing and my vision, and maybe even my ability to think. Like I had no problem understanding people in Jamaica two years ago, but now that everyone is masked, I'm constantly making them repeat themselves. First time I ever really felt my age.

I'm just glad I live in a city that largely ignores things like mask mandates. Doesn't mater if it's the CDC or the governor.  Outside of grocery stores (usually full of seniors) not many places enforce mandates or even cares if anyone wears a mask.


----------



## Telephone (Aug 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> There are good arguments either way. But these charts have been popping up all over the place, and they are 100% propaganda. They tend to give a clear pro vaccine message while making it extremely time consuming chasing down the real data.
> 
> I've done the work on a couple of other forums where political arguments are more welcome. Not on the data you posted, though. The usual distortion is the hospitalization (and deaths your charts lack) include those admitted since January 1st. The data is essentially front loaded with pre vaccination and elderly deaths, and is heavily weighted toward the original strain of covid.


You are correct in that numbers can and have been misrepresented relating to all things covid since day one.  As many others have stated, politics have played an unnecessary role from the beginning.  We have been lied to from both sides.

Her hospital has appointed her to take the regional American Hospital Association's daily 7 am covid update conference call.  The breakdowns in both images are in line with what other hospitals in our region are seeing.  She has full access to the raw data for all hospitals in our region.


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 21, 2021)

“Pfizer CEO postponed Israel visit because he isn’t fully vaccinated”









						Pfizer CEO postponed Israel visit because he isn’t fully vaccinated — report
					

Television network says Albert Bourla and members of his delegation not given both doses yet; visit expected in late spring




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




that’s strange. I wonder why he was afraid to take the second dose of his own vaccine?? kind of makes you wonder……


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> “Pfizer CEO postponed Israel visit because he isn’t fully vaccinated”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visit expected in late spring? like in 2022?? wth...take your own medicine....


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 21, 2021)

flenser said:


> I have a big issue with masks myself. I can't prove it, but I swear wearing one screws with both my hearing and my vision, and maybe even my ability to think. Like I had no problem understanding people in Jamaica two years ago, but now that everyone is masked, I'm constantly making them repeat themselves. First time I ever really felt my age.
> 
> I'm just glad I live in a city that largely ignores things like mask mandates. Doesn't mater if it's the CDC or the governor.  Outside of grocery stores (usually full of seniors) not many places enforce mandates or even cares if anyone wears a mask.



I have the same problem.  I can't hear people and people can't hear me.  I was told multiple times during the mask mandate that I was yelling at people.  They mess up your vision as well.  Last year the masked were driving into houses at a much greater rate than usual.  I also believe they screw with your ability to think probably due to the lack of oxygen.  I completely agree with you.

Slic.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 21, 2021)

Ok here’s my real world experience.
I work in a shop with 9 guys. Three weeks ago 1 of the guys was sick and came into work. Right or wrong of him to be there is irrelevant he was there . I was pissed along with others. He came back the next day. This was a Wednesday. Again a few
Of us were pissed and I voiced my opinion. On Thursday when we came In my boss came to us and said this person was in the hospital wed night and tested positive for covid. I blew up. No shit asshole I said he was sick for three days and you let him stay at work. I also said I am not worried about myself because I had covid in Jan and I belive I have natural immunity and will not get it again. This isn’t my opinion  nor do I want to go back and forth with anyone about it. Amywy on fri I left for vacation. Fri thru Sunday I kept getting calls and everyone started getting g sick except for me and two other guys. They are both vaccinated. I was working with the guy who started it side by side. Anyway out of the 6 who got it three were vaccinated and they got sick the worst. Really sick one ended up in the hospital with oxygen and pneumonia on top of it. The three that weren’t vaccinated had a cold for a few day.. two of them that were sick, 1 Not vaccinated  and his wife is not she never got it. The on that was really sick was vaccinated and so is his wife l. She never got it… so if someone could explain, obviously not anyone here, but someone who is making these stupid rules up can explained to me why this would be the situations in all these cases then maybe I would have a little more confidence in what is going on. The problem is they can’t. They are making rules and regulations and guessing at this whole thing. That’s what makes it more dangerous. I am not vaccinated neither is my wife or two girls. We all had covid in January. Sick with a head cold and my wife never had 1 symptom but found out she was positive because she got a test 2 days before she was supposed to back to work. This was two days after our quarantine was supposed to end or she would have never known she had it. We have full immunities from this disease just like someone who had chicken pox. And no one will tell me different. I will also say this. If I have to wear a mask to go Into a store I will no problem, but at this point we see all the signs up if you are fully vaccinated you can enter without a mask. Why are places still saying this if people are getting sick even if they are vaccinated. It’s all f’d up.  Covid is here. It isn’t going anywhere. Variants will keep coming up. They will continue to tell you that you need boosters. But hey guess what. You know how they are giving free covid tests out. Soon they are going to start charging  100$ for a covid test. They already have. Have some friends that went to Europe. They are vaccinated and can prove it. They had to pay 100$ a piece to get a test to prove they didn’t have covid before  they could travel **even though they are vaccinated** The place they got tested said this is goingto be a new standard way of doing things..
We will not beat this war while people stand to make billions over it or loose billions if the virus goes away.
I just saw a new shirt and brought it..
“THE FINAL VARIANT WILL BE CALLED       
                        COMMUNISM “


----------



## RISE (Aug 21, 2021)

Telephone said:


> You are correct in that numbers can and have been misrepresented relating to all things covid since day one.  As many others have stated, politics have played an unnecessary role from the beginning.  We have been lied to from both sides.
> 
> Her hospital has appointed her to take the regional American Hospital Association's daily 7 am covid update conference call.  The breakdowns in both images are in line with what other hospitals in our region are seeing.  She has full access to the raw data for all hospitals in our region.


I don't think anyone is going to argue cases havent been going up, but we are seeing the same trend that we saw last year.  Hotter regions spike in the summer (people staying inside from the heat), colder regions spiking in the winter.  Until we find a complete vaccine that kills the virus in the host, this is going to be a part of life.


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 22, 2021)

more evidence masks do not work to stop the spread of C19





__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This shit won’t ever end .


 I believe it will not end either but the COVID vaccine will be mixed in with the yearly flu shots.  With all the fucking variants, it makes sense. That's why they make a new flu shot every year for the most prevalent variants of the flu.

The big question, if/when this does happen, will people be required to get this shot every year?
I am not an anti-vax person but I was hesitant to get the shot because I wanted to see long term data. 

However, I got the shot because I did not want to be restricted from  travel, restaurants,  etc..

For the most part I believe it is in the best interest of individuals to get the shot but I get where anti-Covid vax people are coming from with all the information and confusion out there. 

It should be up to the individual to decide on getting a shot. Now masks, I see no problem with a mandate there but forcing a shot on people is totally different.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> *I deleted my post, all the data I'm finding is inconsistent.


Its a shitshow and how do you know who to trust.  Confusing for anyone not involved first hand.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 22, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> more evidence masks do not work to stop the spread of C19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will say this. At this point it’s a he said she said. Who are we to belive. With mask’s they should be optional and if you decide not to wear them then it’s a roll of the dice. I am visiting my in-laws in ga. At there country club I have been using the gym. They have a sign in the door the says masks required between 11-3. This is wonderful. If you want to wear a mask or don’t mind wearing one then they have a time frame. All places should do this.. it is a fair way.. I myself have been here all week. I got off the plane and the first thing I did was tear my mask off. I walked thru the airport and few people had them off but no one complained.  Security didn’t have them on so why should i. The other night I was out in the town with my wife and if a sign said must mask to enter we didn’t go in.. 
Masks will be mandatory again in all states except the ones that believe that it is our right to choose. Just because Desamtis in Florida does not have a mask mandate does not mean he is not vaccinated. He is giving everyone there own choice to take the vaccination or don’t. He is not imposing a rule that goes against our constitutional right to choose for our self. There will be more people getting sick. There will be more people dying. This is sad and a shame and people should be held accountabl.There will be other variants and if we keep going in the direction  that our country is with this liberal administration. They are imposing all the rules and regulations that make no sense. It is being done for political and financial gain. They are trying to push a agenda.. All this is doing is hurting our country, our families, our health and our FREEDOM!! God Bless all our soldiers who fought in Afghanistan over the last 20 years.. Men died,  lost families ruined, sacrifice, for what.. I can’t even start on this. It is a whole notha  rant that I won’t get into right now..There will always be another variant. Unless we turn this country around, and I am not talking about a Republican or Democratic president. I am talking about someone that is not being dragged around by his constituents and grabs his balls and puts this country back in the right direction we are all FUCKED!!!!!
“THE FINAL VARIANT FROM THIS VIRUS WILL BE COMMUNISM!!!”


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 22, 2021)

“A high-quality, large-scale Danish study finds no evidence that wearing a face mask significantly minimizes people’s risk of contracting COVID-19. The randomized-control trial found no statistically significant difference in coronavirus infection rates between mask-wearers and non-mask-wearers. In fact, according to the data, mask usage may actually increase the likelihood of infection.”











						Major Study Finds Masks Don't Reduce COVID-19 Infection Rates
					

Dr. Christine Laine, editor-in-chief of the Annals of Internal Medicine, told The New York Times the research shows masks 'are not a magic bullet.'




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 22, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> I will say this. At this point it’s a he said she said. Who are we to belive. With mask’s they should be optional and if you decide not to wear them then it’s a roll of the dice. I am visiting my in-laws in ga. At there country club I have been using the gym. They have a sign in the door the says masks required between 11-3. This is wonderful. If you want to wear a mask or don’t mind wearing one then they have a time frame. All places should do this.. it is a fair way.. I myself have been here all week. I got off the plane and the first thing I did was tear my mask off. I walked thru the airport and few people had them off but no one complained. Security didn’t have them on so why should i. The other night I was out in the town with my wife and if a sign said must mask to enter we didn’t go in..
> Masks will be mandatory again in all states except the ones that believe that it is our right to choose. Just because Desamtis in Florida does not have a mask mandate does not mean he is not vaccinated. He is giving everyone there own choice to take the vaccination or don’t. He is not imposing a rule that goes against our constitutional right to choose for our self. There will be more people getting sick. There will be more people dying. This is sad and a shame and people should be held accountabl.There will be other variants and if we keep going in the direction that our country is with this liberal administration. They are imposing all the rules and regulations that make no sense. It is being done for political and financial gain. They are trying to push a agenda.. All this is doing is hurting our country, our families, our health and our FREEDOM!! God Bless all our soldiers who fought in Afghanistan over the last 20 years.. Men died, lost families ruined, sacrifice, for what.. I can’t even start on this. It is a whole notha rant that I won’t get into right now..There will always be another variant. Unless we turn this country around, and I am not talking about a Republican or Democratic president. I am talking about someone that is not being dragged around by his constituents and grabs his balls and puts this country back in the right direction we are all FUCKED!!!!!
> “THE FINAL VARIANT FROM THIS VIRUS WILL BE COMMUNISM!!!”



I agree with most of what you said

I think the vaccines and masks should not be mandated by government. if you want to get the vaccine and wear a mask go ahead no problem with me. I don’t think government should be forcing that upon other people. 

i think it should up to the individual to protect their own health, it’s not up to others to protect their health for them. people should take responsibility for their own health and not force that responsibility on others. 

I believe businesses have a right to set their own mandates. if businesses choose to have mandates for their business for vaccines and masks that’s fine with me. they also have the freedom and liberty to do so.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 23, 2021)

Because I like throwing fuel on the fire... FDA approved.









						FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine
					

FDA approved the first COVID-19 vaccine, now marketed as Comirnaty, for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 23, 2021)

Center for Disease Control has determined, after extensive study, that deaths caused by automobile accidents may be eliminated if automobiles are outlawed.  If you are too selfish to demolish your car to save your own life, then please demolish it for the sake of the old person you may kill if you continue to drive it.  

Note: the FDA has approved not driving.  The Commerce Department, however, is awaiting further studies......


----------



## blundig (Aug 23, 2021)

I believe there is no legitimate scientific doubt that anti-vaxxers have imposed their opinions on others, and have brought us back to 2020. On top of a labor shortage already.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 23, 2021)

Not going to read through the thread in it's entirety but I get the gist of it.

I am vaccinated, although not 100% by my choice, and before the vaccine traveled all over the world where the vast majority of you would have been refused entry. Never got sick.  My 82 year old grandmother contracted it and her words were "I don't see what the goddamn deal is.  It's just a fucking cough."

The numbers won't be exact but pretty damn close to what were in the reports and studies I have looked at said.  Something like 80% ash of legitimate COVID deaths had at least 2 comorbidities.  Drs, the NIH and the CDC have even openly said that if someone had an illness that would have killed them the very next week and they died beforehand and also tested positive that it was listed as a COVID death.  In all other times it would have been listed as the original illness or complications due to the original illness.  

Let's talk the vaccines.  Not just with COVID, but also with other vaccines you will see that the vaccinated will still carry the same viral load as an unvaccinated person so they are also spreaders.  The vaccine for any virus will lessen or eliminate the symptoms should you become a carrier.  Using this logic, a vaccinated person that now sees themselves as "cured" has the potential and will generally be a larger spreader than someone who is not vaccinated.  And if you don't agree with that point but believe that the vaccine works as THEY say it will and eliminate COVID, then someone without it is of no threat to someone that is fully vaccinated.

Testing.  I have been tested roughly about 40 or so times and I can count on 1 hand how many times there was not a decent amount of pain or discomfort.  If this is so contagious then why must you feel the need to scrape the back of my skull through my nose?  I should be able to just breathe on the swab and it will tell me whether or not I have it.  Cycle amplification is separating out the particles in the sample so that they can amplify it to get a better picture.  What happens when you amplify something?  You degrade it to an extent.  Fauci was even quoted as stating that amplifying more than, I think he said somewhere around, 25 times will yield a false positive and that you could go on to amplify the negatives even more to the point that you would most likely get a positive out of those.  The amplification for the PCR has been at 37-40 cycles.  PCR tests were even recalled because it was found that it could not differentiate between COVID and the flu.

Variants.  If the testing is to the point where you can get false positives and you cannot differentiate between the flu and COVID then how can you tell me that it is this specific variant?  They can't.  

If someone wants to get vaccinated then so be it but there is no reason why they should push anyone else to do so and I highly doubt that any government mandate would past muster.  Oh, and places that currently do not mandate the vaccine as a condition of employment?  Pfizer, the CDC, the FDA, the White House, and Moderna.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 23, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 13028


You guys have seen my views on the vaccine at least I think but I still have a sense of humor and this right here is pretty fucking funny.


----------



## RISE (Aug 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Because I like throwing fuel on the fire... FDA approved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flu vaccines are FDA approved, yet we still have the flu, because like the flu vaccine this is also an incomplete vaccine.  Complete vaccines provide you with immunity, these do not.  

The Pfizer one has also shown to be extremely less effective in countries like Israel and in certain countries in South America.  They've reported its only 39% effective in Israel.  Now, what they are determining as "effective" beats me bc they say it's 91% effective at getting you seriously ill and 81% effective at hospitalization.  I guess people are still getting ill just not "hospital worthy" ill?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## RISE (Aug 23, 2021)

Interesting tid bit about the clinical studies, considering I was wondering how the Pfizer vaccine was fda approved yet the clinical studies go on til 2023.  









						Long-Term Studies Of COVID-19 Vaccines Hurt By Placebo Recipients Getting Immunized
					

Researchers are trying to learn more about COVID-19 vaccines from original study participants. The quest is hampered because many people who first received a placebo shot are opting for the vaccine.




					www.npr.org
				





"The vaccines currently in use in the United States seem to work well against the variant first seen in the United Kingdom and appear to offer at least partial protection from the variant identified first in South Africa, but more evasive new variants could emerge in the months and years to come."

Like many of us have been saying, get used to this being a part of life.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 23, 2021)

_I was talking with a ICU nurse the other day at the pool. In Ga. she told me that when people come in and get tested for covid they test positive for covid not a variant. Then they take all the test and ship them off to a lab and they do further testing to determine if it is a covid variant. Whatever the fuck that means. These people still test positive for fucking covid… Then out of all the positive tests they do a percentage and that how they figure out how many people have a “variant”. It’s all bullshit. Do you think when they tell the public on the media we have 100 new cases of covid and 50 new cases of the “ variant” . If this makes sense I can guarantee you they do not subtract the percentage that was the “variant” from the total covid cases. They just add them both together and it makes a larger number… it’s all bullshit.. I belive this. Call me ignorant. A covid spreader. A anti Vaxxer. IDGAF… I am just being reasonable and trying to educate myself as much as possible.. _


----------



## RISE (Aug 23, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> _I was talking with a ICU nurse the other day at the pool. In Ga. she told me that when people come in and get tested for covid they test positive for covid not a variant. Then they take all the test and ship them off to a lab and they do further testing to determine if it is a covid variant. Whatever the fuck that means. These people still test positive for fucking covid… Then out of all the positive tests they do a percentage and that how they figure out how many people have a “variant”. It’s all bullshit. Do you think when they tell the public on the media we have 100 new cases of covid and 50 new cases of the “ variant” . If this makes sense I can guarantee you they do not subtract the percentage that was the “variant” from the total covid cases. They just add them both together and it makes a larger number… it’s all bullshit.. I belive this. Call me ignorant. A covid spreader. A anti Vaxxer. IDGAF… I am just being reasonable and trying to educate myself as much as possible.. _


It's all covid, variants are genetic mutations of a strain of virus.  But the mutation is in a single part of the virus that makes it able to infect a host faster.  Think of it as putting a rat in a maze, it will take the rat an X amount of time to figure how to get to the exit.  Now take that rat and put him in a different maze, but it's the same way to get out.  Continue doing this and the rat will eventually get out faster each time.  That's essentially what variants of viruses do.  Same virus, but have adapted to invade your body better.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2021)

Lol..."wE gUnNa KiCk DiS oR wHa, MeRiCa?"









						New super variant 'Covid-22' could be even more dangerous than Delta
					

An expert has said a 'super variant' will inevitably emerge next year and new vaccinations will need to be developed




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## IsaacRobertson (Aug 24, 2021)

Right! We're going to live with COVID forever anyway. Stop the resistance and let's do our part in fighting this.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'll trust my immune system over the vaxx any day just like I do with the flu and everything else out there.  

Slic.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 24, 2021)

The fear mongering in this thread is overwhelming. 😂


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 24, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> _I was talking with a ICU nurse the other day at the pool. In Ga. she told me that when people come in and get tested for covid they test positive for covid not a variant. Then they take all the test and ship them off to a lab and they do further testing to determine if it is a covid variant. Whatever the fuck that means. These people still test positive for fucking covid… Then out of all the positive tests they do a percentage and that how they figure out how many people have a “variant”. It’s all bullshit. Do you think when they tell the public on the media we have 100 new cases of covid and 50 new cases of the “ variant” . If this makes sense I can guarantee you they do not subtract the percentage that was the “variant” from the total covid cases. They just add them both together and it makes a larger number… it’s all bullshit.. I belive this. Call me ignorant. A covid spreader. A anti Vaxxer. IDGAF… I am just being reasonable and trying to educate myself as much as possible.. _



another thing to put into perspective every single person that gets admitted to a hospital gets tested for Covid even though that’s not the reason they went to the hospital they just happen to test positive and are asymptomatic yet they get counted as a hospitalized Covid patient. 

so when you hear in the news the hospitals are filling up with Covid positive people some of them are not there because of Covid they just happen to have Covid.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 24, 2021)

Unless covid or it's vaccine has something to do with building muscle or losing fat, I couldn't care less.

Doesn't make much sense to me that people would put up a controversial opinionated thread on a bodybuilding / powerlifting site.

I can read those types of posts and threads on Twitter and Facebook.

That's my only opinion on this


----------



## Send0 (Aug 24, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Unless covid or it's vaccine has something to do with building muscle or losing fat, I couldn't care less.
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me that people would put up a controversial opinionated thread on a bodybuilding / powerlifting site.
> 
> ...


Like someone said earlier; hysterically at that, "does anyone know of a good COVID forum where I can go to talk about body building?"

😂


----------



## RISE (Aug 25, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Unless covid or it's vaccine has something to do with building muscle or losing fat, I couldn't care less.
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me that people would put up a controversial opinionated thread on a bodybuilding / powerlifting site.
> 
> ...


It's a thread on a section of the site purely for covid...

You could say the same thing about the red light district or the flame forum.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Lol..."wE gUnNa KiCk DiS oR wHa, MeRiCa?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love headlines that have "could be" "maybe" "might be".  I may win the lottery!  I could get adopted by Bill Gates...  Sorry!  it's just a major annoyance to me.  Especially if a medical "expert" is quoted.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 25, 2021)

RISE said:


> It's a thread on a section of the site purely for covid...
> 
> You could say the same thing about the red light district or the flame forum.


You're absolutely right. The red light district is a forum that I have visited occasionally if it is in the new post lineup but if I want to see naked people I go to porhub.

I've never clicked on the flame forum knowingly because honestly I don't care about controversial topics and if I want to take out aggression somewhere, I take it out in the gym.

Regardless of what forum it is, putting up a controversial topic that's politically motivated still doesn't make much sense to me.

I post on threads and topics that are related to weightlifting and diet personally.

Just making a statement. 

It obviously gets looked at and commented on so to each their own. 🤷


----------



## flenser (Aug 26, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I can read those types of posts and threads on Twitter and Facebook.


No, you really can't. You only get one opinion on those sites. At least here you get the opinion of a "diverse" group of BBs : )


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> No, you really can't. You only get one opinion on those sites. At least here you get the opinion of a "diverse" group of BBs : )


Meh, you definitely get more than one opinion there as well. If there is a difference at all, it would be that you don't see as much bickering and name calling here which makes it a tad bit better in terms of civility.

Opinions by "bodybuilders" on non bodybuilding topics is no different than the opinions of hairdressers and garbage collectors on viruses like covid lol.

Again, I get it. It's a subject of interest here but its just not my cup of tea.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> The fear mongering in this thread is overwhelming. 😂


Fear mongering in general for all Americans at this point.  It comes from both major parties.  I am going to try something my friend suggested. No news period for a week.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 26, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Fear mongering in general for all Americans at this point.  It comes from both major parties.  I am going to try something my friend suggested. No news period for a week.


It definitely helps. I stopped following COVID news, at least as much of it as I can avoid, in December 2020. Best decision I made that year 😂


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2021)

‘Bombshell’ study finds natural immunity superior to vaccination
					

A major study conducted by Israeli researchers into natural immunity has found that immunity acquired via infection from Covid-19 is superior to immunity from the Pfizer vaccine. Researchers at Maccabi Healthcare and Tel Aviv University compared the outcomes of over 76,000 Israelis in three...




					unherd.com
				




https://www.thehealthyamerican.org/

(Get ur waiver)


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 27, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Unless covid or it's vaccine has something to do with building muscle or losing fat, I couldn't care less.
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me that people would put up a controversial opinionated thread on a bodybuilding / powerlifting site.
> 
> ...


FTG..,
Just we are tied to this BB community. We are all effected by what’s going on.it’s a touchy situation, so many people have there opinions some are legit some our not. Everyone has there right to it.. What a better place to bounce stuff off of people. Maybe it could or would change someone’s feeling or mind.  It’s a shitty  situation that we are all living with. I know many people that have been sick and I know many people that have lost. Loved ones or a friend.. As men we can all understand that and have some compassion no matter what. Maybe someone decided to get vaccinated because of that. I am sure there are people that lost people or have been really sick and still decided not to get vaccinated.. my whole family was sick. I belive in natural immunities. My whole shop got sick I did not. 3  out of 6 were vaccinated. One got it the worst. Why would I decided to get it after seeing this.. I am a avid news watcher and not just a hick from the sticks. If I was seeing people that were vaccinated and none of them were getting sick, then maybe it would change my mind.. I am not trying to argue with you or anyone else for that matter. 
I know we have all seen those commercials on tv.
 “ if you are a women and have used blah blah blah and had ovarian cancer you may be entitled to compensation.

How about if you use the chemical found in round up you may be compensated.

Hopefully God Willing they will not have a commercial 10/20 years from now that says the same thing about the Johnson and Johnson vaccine.
Anyway like I said not trying to argue🤙✌️😘


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 28, 2021)

You mean the people who refused to wear masks and knowingly exposed themselves to covid and caught it are more immune to Delta than those who cowered in fear, wore the mask and got the vaccine???


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 28, 2021)

New Israeli Study Finds Fully Vaccinated People are at "Greater Risk of Hospitalization" and 13 TIMES MORE LIKELY to Catch Covid-19 Than Those Who Have Recovered and Have Natural Immunity
					

A new study out of Israel has seemingly confirmed that individuals who have natural immunity have better protection against the NEW DELTA VARIANT than people who are fully vaccinated. The team of researchers, from Maccabi Healthcare and Tel Aviv University, published their study earlier this...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 13161
> View attachment 13162
> 
> You mean the people who refused to wear masks and knowingly exposed themselves to covid and caught it are more immune to Delta than those who cowered in fear, wore the mask and got the vaccine???





1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 13161
> View attachment 13162
> 
> You mean the people who refused to wear masks and knowingly exposed themselves to covid and caught it are more immune to Delta than those who cowered in fear, wore the mask and got the vaccine???


Study show that people who have already gotten covid-19 still had a better immuno response and less chance of infection if they got the covid-19 vaccine versus not having gotten it.

.The researchers also found that people who had SARS-CoV-2 previously and then received one dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccine were more highly protected against reinfection than those who once had the virus and were still unvaccinated. The new work could inform discussion of whether previously infected people need to receive both doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine or the similar mRNA vaccine from Moderna.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 28, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Study show that people who have already gotten covid-19 still had a better immuno response and less chance of infection if they got the covid-19 vaccine versus not having gotten it.
> 
> .The researchers also found that people who had SARS-CoV-2 previously and then received one dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccine were more highly protected against reinfection than those who once had the virus and were still unvaccinated. The new work could inform discussion of whether previously infected people need to receive both doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine or the similar mRNA vaccine from Moderna.


So the new brainwashing is saying that for maximum immunity effect we should not vaccinate people to prevent covid until after they have already contracted and beaten covid???

And you guys wonder why the rest of us shake our heads.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> So the new brainwashing is saying that for maximum immunity effect we should not vaccinate people to prevent covid until after they have already contracted and beaten covid???
> 
> And you guys wonder why the rest of us shake our heads.


Yes, I wonder why we shake our head at what the scientific experts in the field have to say. Or at a minimum ask them "why", as opposed to knee jerk reacting and pretending they are idiots.

I don't follow blindly, but I don't think there's a conspiracy out there. I'm barely smart enough to know that I don't know everything; and that maybe I should listen to the people who received a higher education on this subject... at a minimum hear then out and digest and research on what was said so that I can have a better understanding of their reasoning.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> So the new brainwashing is saying that for maximum immunity effect we should not vaccinate people to prevent covid until after they have already contracted and beaten covid???
> 
> And you guys wonder why the rest of us shake our heads.


That's not what it says at all.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> So the new brainwashing is saying that for maximum immunity effect we should not vaccinate people to prevent covid until after they have already contracted and beaten covid???
> 
> And you guys wonder why the rest of us shake our heads.


Man you're completely misreading what is presented there.

They're not telling you to get covid-19 before vaccinating 😂.

They are showing you with proven studies that you are more protected by getting the vaccine then not getting the vaccine even if you've already gotten covid-19.

Everyone needs to open their mind a bit outside of their political beliefs and read what science is proving on a daily basis.

This is the same science that taught us that eating more protein builds muscle. It's also the same science that has proven again and again that the only way to burn fat is to be in a caloric deficit.

I've never cared one way or the other if people get the vaccine or not but I am open to any research that proves or disproves it's efficacy.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

Again, it's ironic people freaking out over a vaccine.

Think about it, we inject steroids that very very few of us send off to get lab tested to make sure that there are no heavy metals, toxic substances, etc in them. And surely we know deep down that 99% of the injectables are made with raws from China _(ironically this is the same supposed place COVID-19 originated)_. Yet people are freaking about vaccines and masks, and saying doctors and scientific experts are idiots.

Am I the only one who sees the comedy in this? 😂


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Again, it's ironic people freaking out over a vaccine.
> 
> Think about it, we inject steroids that very very few of us send off to get lab tested to make sure that there are no heavy metals, toxic substances, etc in them. Yet people are freaking about vaccines and masks, and saying doctors and scientific experts are idiots.
> 
> Am I the only one who sees the comedy in this? 😂


I'm treating the vaccine like a SARM though.... Let others be the guinea pigs. If over time it's proven to have no/minimal ill effects, then ok.

Test and Deca have been around longer than the Covid vaccines. 😉


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm treating the vaccine like a SARM though.... Let others be the guinea pigs. If over time it's proven to have no/minimal I effects, then ok.


I'm fine with that... and completely understand it. But you're also not out there claiming conspiracies, or that the doctors and scientists are idiot. Pretty sure you understand that science is constantly changing day by day as new information and research comes out. 😎

Like I said, we inject steroids made from raws that come from China. A country known for toxic products, heavy metals, etc.  So I find the comedy about how the vaccine is some how malicious, or bad in general, very comedic here. Like it literally makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm fine with that... and completely understand it. But you're also not out there claiming conspiracies, or that the doctors and scientists are idiot. Pretty sure you understand that science is constantly changing day by day as new information and research comes out. 😎
> 
> Like I said, we inject steroids made from raws that come from China. A country known for toxic products, heavy metals, etc.  So I find the comedy about how the vaccine is some how malicious, or bad in general, very comedic here. Like it literally makes me laugh out loud.


My friends husband actually works for Moderna. She works for AMGEN.


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My friends husband actually works for Moderna. She works for AMGEN.


Oh, she's anti flu vaccine too!!!  🤣


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My friends husband actually works for Moderna. She works for AMGEN.


Very neat! Researcher or just administrative type role? No need to answer if you don't want... I just get curious.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Oh, she's anti flu vaccine too!!!  🤣


I'm not anti-flu... but I admit I only get the flu vaccine maybe once every 3 years. Mostly because I'm too lazy to be bothered 😂


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm treating the vaccine like a SARM though.... Let others be the guinea pigs. If over time it's proven to have no/minimal ill effects, then ok.
> 
> Test and Deca have been around longer than the Covid vaccines. 😉


Studies have already shown the detrimental a life-threatening effects that covid-19 has on people for at least as long as the virus has been active.

That alone should give folks some inclination to do something whether it be the vaccine or something else to protect themselves from getting covid-19.

If covid-19 only had effects during the time that you test positive like the flu does, I would be much less likely to even be researching ways to prevent myself from getting it.

I think the fact that covid-19 itself has side effects that last at least a year should be reason enough for people to look into scientific ways to prevent it.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I think the fact that covid-19 itself has side effects that last at least a year should be reason enough for people to look into scientific ways to prevent it.


Shhhh... you're ruining the natural selection process by giving away the secret logic here. 😂

Edit: I'm kidding here, for anyone that thinks I'm serious, or thinks I'm judging people who are opting to delay getting the vaccine. It doesn't matter much to me anymore... hell, COVID itself doesn't matter much to me anymore... I'm burnt out on it in general 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

Personally I don’t plan to take the vaccine but it’s not my business to tell others what they should do. I am not taking the vaxx due to existing auto-immune issues and previous experience with vaccines adversely affecting my medical regiment which are under lawsuit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Man you're completely misreading what is presented there.
> 
> They're not telling you to get covid-19 before vaccinating .
> 
> ...



I don’t believe anyone is arguing the science. It is who it is coming. I always consider who is saying to know what and why it is being advised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 28, 2021)

I still can’t taste or smell.. it’s been over six months.
I had covid and recovered fine.

I know I know. The vaccine does not stop you from getting covid but may give you a better chance of ending up in the hospital and getting dead from it.

THIS HAS NOTHING TO DONWITH CONSPIRACY OR POLITICS. ONLY SCIENCE BY THE SMART PEOPL… 

This partial article tells what the Vaccine will do for your body to fight off Wuhan Flu!!

#Pleas Read Carefully:


****However, there is another componentTrusted Source of the immune system that involves T lymphocytes or T cells. There are two major subtypes of T cells: CD4+ T cells and CD8+ T cells.

CD4+ T cells, also known as helper T cells, release proteins called cytokines that help mount an immune response by activating other immune cells.

On the other hand, CD8+ T cells, or cytotoxic T cells, directly kill virus-infected cells.

Both CD4+ and CD8+ T cell responses have linksTrusted Source with reduced disease severity, meaning they may play a vital role in recovery from COVID-19. Furthermore, COVID-19 vaccines are known to elicit a reaction from these T cells. 

Therefore, vaccinated individuals and those who have previously contracted the virus would have T cells that recognize the original SARS-CoV-2 variant isolated in Wuhan. However, scientists did not know whether these T cells would also respond to the SARS-CoV-2 VOCs.*****

SO WHY THE F WOULD I GET THE VACCINE!!!!!
Plain and simple..


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 28, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> I still can’t taste or smell.. it’s been over six months.
> I had covid and recovered fine.


If you still can't taste or smell after 6 months, I would not consider that recovering.

These are just some of the many long lasting side effects found by those who have contracted covid-19.

It's also a pretty damn good reason to consider take a precautions to prevent getting it.

I would be devastated if I couldn't taste or smell. I like the taste of food and I like to smell of a good woman 😉

I didn't have any of those side effects with covid-19 or the vaccine.

Side effects vary depending on the individual and that is the scariest part of it all.

It's easy to combat something when you know all of the variables but it's a completely different thing when you do not.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It definitely helps. I stopped following COVID news, at least as much of it as I can avoid, in December 2020. Best decision I made that year 😂


I don't watch any news.  Nothing ever positive or truly informative without an agenda on any news channel.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I don't watch any news.  Nothing ever positive or truly informative without an agenda on any news channel.


Couldn't agree more.👍


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 28, 2021)

I don't know what offers better protection, actually having COVID previously or taking the vaccine.  Regardless, when COVID hit our office a couple of weeks ago, the worst thing I felt was a sniffle and I swear it was allergies, not COVID.  I didn't run a fever or feel any worse than usual compared to my normal allergy issues this time of year.

No matter which one of those worked, I'll take a freaking sniffle compared to the six months of hell that I endured from COVID and the post COVID complications that I experienced from actually having it in November 2020.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I don't watch any news. Nothing ever positive or truly informative without an agenda on any news channel.



That’s why I watch international news and vloggers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flenser (Aug 28, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Study show that people who have already gotten covid-19 still had a better immuno response and less chance of infection if they got the covid-19 vaccine versus not having gotten it.
> 
> .The researchers also found that people who had SARS-CoV-2 previously and then received one dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccine were more highly protected against reinfection than those who once had the virus and were still unvaccinated. The new work could inform discussion of whether previously infected people need to receive both doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine or the similar mRNA vaccine from Moderna.



No, it didn't. (I love that scientific term, though: "more highly protected")



> Individuals who were previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 seem to gain additional protection from a subsequent single-dose vaccine regimen. Though this finding corresponds to previous reports24,25, *we could not demonstrate significance in our cohort*.



Both sides of the pro/anti vaccine media stretched their credibility on this one. The anti vaccine media, for example, ignores the comments about "waning natural immunity" against Delta. 

The pro side is still being very quiet about future variants and the need to risk the side effects of yet another injection, one that at last look correlates with a 1 in 29,000 chance of death (I'm sure that has changed since I last looked, hopefully for the better). 

The pro side is also overlooking the MUCH higher viral load carried by vaccinated with breakthrough infection - in effect, they are far more contagious.

I too agree completely with @BrotherIron about not watching the news. It's not science, and it definitely has an agenda.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I don't know what offers better protection, actually having COVID previously or taking the vaccine. Regardless, when COVID hit our office a couple of weeks ago, the worst thing I felt was a sniffle and I swear it was allergies, not COVID. I didn't run a fever or feel any worse than usual compared to my normal allergy issues this time of year.
> 
> No matter which one of those worked, I'll take a freaking sniffle compared to the six months of hell that I endured from COVID and the post COVID complications that I experienced from actually having it in November 2020.



I had a similar experience when I got covid last year. I was taking colloidal silver therefore it was a mild case for me. I was tired and feverish for one day and lost sense of taste & smell for 3 days. I didn’t realize it was covid until a month later when my t-cells were the highest they’ve ever been. 

Now I add chlorite (ClO3) to my liter bottle of water & 3 tincture drops of silver and haven’t had it even when I have been around others with COVID. 

With that said, now that I have a working contingency for catching it I don’t think about it much. I continue living my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 28, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> If you still can't taste or smell after 6 months, I would not consider that recovering.
> 
> These are just some of the many long lasting side effects found by those who have contracted covid-19.
> 
> ...


So if someone breaks there leg in a car accident. When they’  heal and after all the PT they go thru they still have a limp for the rest of there life.
Is that fully recovered.??
How about someone who has lymes  disease and is treated. After they are treated but still have flare ups and will always test positive for lymes disease are they fully recovered. That’s me.
Anyway Big Bro. We all can debate this for days and days. At the end of it, the choice is yours, mine and the other guy… 
This is the Beaty of being Merican.
It’s awesome to agree to disagree. That’s what makes us grow as people.. 
BTW. I am not saying I will never decide to get Vaccinated. All I am saying that not right now till I make sure it is safe. Safe without people trying to convince me about it.
My wife is a teacher. She is the bread winner. She make 6 figures. If they absolutely mandate a vaccine for her she will have to get it. Shorty but she will.
The only thing in her side is the medical exemption. She can be prone to blood clots. She has been to a hematologist for it. Thank god it’s never happened

P.S My oldest is getting ready for college next year. And she came to me the other day along with my life and said
“Dad I think if I have to get vaccinated to go to college I will. I don’t want this to come in the way of me if my goals.” 
I said ok. If that’s what you want to do I support you.
So like i said I am not against it.🤙🤙🙏✌️.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 28, 2021)

flenser said:


> No, it didn't. (I love that scientific term, though: "more highly protected")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The study that you linked shows covid patient immunity versus covid vaccine immunity.

What I am showing you is evidence showing people who have already had covid-19 being more protected by getting the vaccine after the fact then those who did not get the vaccine after infection.

I completely agree as studies have shown overwhelmingly that getting covid-19 builds stronger immunity than the vaccine itself.

Again, we agree that everyone has a choice on whether or not to get the vaccine. In fact, I think that everyone should do their own research and make their own educated decisions about their own bodies.

At the end of the day, it is my firm belief that the media as a whole should change their focus to living a healthy lifestyle instead of pushing vaccines.

Every time that I hear someone ask why Americans are hit harder with covid, I find myself in disbelief that people still can't figure out that obesity is the most unhealthy thing that a human can achieve.

If the media would start promoting proper diet, vitamin supplementation and exercise, I believe that they could not only lower the covid hospitalizations and death but also their overall heart disease plague in this country.


----------



## flenser (Aug 28, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> The study that you linked shows covid patient immunity versus covid vaccine immunity.
> 
> What I am showing you is evidence showing people who have already had covid-19 being more protected by getting the vaccine after the fact then those who did not get the vaccine after infection.
> 
> ...


The study I linked is the one being discussed in the science.com article you linked. I do remember seeing at least one study confirming the added protection, but it has been a while. Not 100% sure it was related to the Delta variant. I don't think you and I disagree much either way. I was just remembering the little factoid you posted being present in a ton of pro vaccine articles on the study.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 28, 2021)

Anyone planning to get the booster when they're eligible? I should be gtg in January for mine.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm fine with that... and completely understand it. But you're also not out there claiming conspiracies, or that the doctors and scientists are idiot. Pretty sure you understand that science is constantly changing day by day as new information and research comes out. 😎
> 
> Like I said, we inject steroids made from raws that come from China. A country known for toxic products, heavy metals, etc.  So I find the comedy about how the vaccine is some how malicious, or bad in general, very comedic here. Like it literally makes me laugh out loud.


Great points. The experts are doing what they can with a volatile situation and what I see a lot is like what you said, all the sudden 'internet experts' arise because they saw something on twitter or facebook or some far right site.  Now they believe they don't need the vaccine at all but instead want to take horse dewormer. Makes perfect sense huh?
I get the skepticism but guys on steroids boards trying to be doctors and experts will never know more than real doctors and real experts.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My friends husband actually works for Moderna. She works for AMGEN.


Got a pretty strong link to Moderna and Amgen myself.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Great points. The experts are doing what they can with a volatile situation and what I see a lot is like what you said, all the sudden 'internet experts' arise because they saw something on twitter or facebook or some far right site.  Now they believe they don't need the vaccine at all but instead want to take horse dewormer. Makes perfect sense huh?
> I get the skepticism but guys on steroids boards trying to be doctors and experts will never know more than real doctors and real experts.


I agree but let's be even more honest, it's not just the far right with misinformation. The left and the media are also contributing to the politicization of this virus. I feel like if they all stayed quiet, that the conversation around COVID amongst us regular normal citizens would be much different.


----------



## flenser (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I agree but let's be even more honest, it's not just the far right with misinformation. The left and the media are also contributing to the politicization of this virus. I feel like if they all stated quiet, that the conversation around COVID amongst us regular normal citizens would be much different.


For some reason, this more than other political events bugs the hell out of me when the media censors actual scientific debate. Many very knowledgeable researchers and doctors have been canceled for  going against what I consider a very narrow established viewpoint.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 29, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I’m first in line for the booster…..


All the stuff I injected from who really knows where?
I'm not afraid of a Lil government study!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Got a pretty strong link to Moderna and Amgen myself.


I wonder if it's the same couple!!!!  How freakin ironic would that be? Last name start with M?


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 29, 2021)

Honestly, I regret being vaccinated. 

I did it because I had access in December of last year and in order for patients to meet in person, I sort of had to be vaxxed. I'm a shrink and no one (else) was doing in person sessions through the pandemic so I was busy and got even busier. There is some really concerning stuff going on with these vaccines guys and none of what I and ALL of my colleagues are seeing has been picked up by the media. 

Since January, I've had about 3-5 referrals a month for folks with no mental health history, trauma etc. who are coming in and giving the same history: Vaccinated 30 days prior and experiencing sub clinical panic sxms (panic attacks), headaches, cognitive fog, severe photophobia/photo sensitivity, and unrelenting fatigue (waking up exhausted after 12 hrs of sleep). Its persistent and unwavering in its course. Docs are seeing it in the ED and informally calling it "Post Vaccination Syndrome." No one knows how to treat it and usually just throw psychotropics at it. The folks I'm treating with talk therapy are only improving slightly, while some, not at all. 

These spike proteins are not attaching selectively. They pass the BBB and are attaching in the brain/limbic system. They're most certainly attaching to the ovaries, resulting in god knows what outcome. My personal opinion is that young women, definitely teens/pre-teens, and essentially all women who intend to conceive should really do their research, especially if they've had covid. The scary thing is that even due diligence wouldn't inform you of this ^ as its not formally documented anywhere. 

Peter


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2021)

New study from Scotland says that if you jump up and down on one leg while wearing a covid mask and playing the bagpipes, and then take the Johnson and Johnson shot, and then the second Pfizer shot, and then take the six-month booster shot, and then catch covid again after you already had it,  you will only need a half dose of Ivermectin to feel better, provided you are wearing a kilt while you jump up and down.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

flenser said:


> For some reason, this more than other political events bugs the hell out of me when the media censors actual scientific debate. Many very knowledgeable researchers and doctors have been canceled for  going against what I consider a very narrow established viewpoint.


Yup soooo many people screaming at Trump when these vaccines came out saying dont take them yada yada yada and now hanging on Bi dens nutsack saying the opposite, it is all political, the more vaxxes they get the more money lines their pockets, filthy fucken evil people have always been and will always be controlled by spirits.....the evil swamp will always be infected...


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 29, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> New study from Scotland says that if you jump up and down on one leg while wearing a covid mask and playing the bagpipes, and then take the Johnson and Johnson shot, and then the second Pfizer shot, and then take the six-month booster shot, and then catch covid again after you already had it,  you will only need a half dose of Ivermectin to feel better, provided you are wearing a kilt while you jump up and down.


You definitely have issues.. 
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤯


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I agree but let's be even more honest, it's not just the far right with misinformation. The left and the media are also contributing to the politicization of this virus. I feel like if they all stayed quiet, t ahat the conversation around COVID amongst us regular normal citizens would be much different.


Good point.  The fear mongering is coming from both sides as well as the confusion. I actually lean traditional conservative but definitely not a Trumper.  I try to vote for best candidate based on what I see no matter the party affiliation.
Truth be told these days I am more of a fence rider.  I see good points and horrible points from both major parties.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I wonder if it's the same couple!!!!  How freakin ironic would that be? Last name start with M?


That would be freaky but mine is more in working with each company, however my work was not in vaccines but we definitely have worked with each company in Covid studies.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 30, 2021)

I have one friend from college who has been in the hospital since July 12 with COVID and they won't let him leave due to his oxygen levels not being quite high enough.  Conversely, a childhood friend that literally grew up down the road from me died today from COVID.  Sadly, I do not think we are kicking this thing...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah, Ill believe all their pretty little pictures, hell all they ever do is tell the truth. ** eye roll **


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yeah, Ill believe all their pretty little pictures, hell all they ever do is tell the truth. ** eye roll **


What the fuck are you talking about?

Edit- nevermind- looks as if you are talking about the first post 7 pages back.


----------



## Swiper. (Sep 1, 2021)

From the CDC website.








						Nonpharmaceutical Measures for Pandemic Influenza in Nonhealthcare Settings—Personal Protective and Environmental Measures
					

Pandemic Influenza—Personal Protective Measures




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				





“Disposable medical masks (also known as surgical masks) are loose-fitting devices that were designed to be worn by medical personnel to protect accidental contamination of patient wounds, and to protect the wearer against splashes or sprays of bodily fluids (36). There is limited evidence for their effectiveness in preventing influenza virus transmission either when worn by the infected person for source control or when worn by uninfected persons to reduce exposure. Our systematic review found no significant effect of face masks on transmission of laboratory-confirmed influenza.”

“we found no significant reduction in influenza transmission with the use of face masks”



this is the CDC’s own data. these fucking tyrants knew it all along just like Fauci said in the beginning yet they all go along with this big lie.


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> From the CDC website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the people who wear N95s...most are wearing them incorrectly. 

The rest have bandanas or thin cloth gaiters. 

All glorified spit guards.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 1, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> From the CDC website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole mask thing is a ritual; except this time they want to induct the whole world. They need to take us thru the initiation process, which includes masks. You’ve seen eyes wide shut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> The whole mask thing is a ritual; except this time they want to induct the whole world. They need to take us thru the initiation process, which includes masks. You’ve seen eyes wide shut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 1, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 13198
> View attachment 13199


LMFAO!!!!! My wife just brought masks for her and the girls. She is a teacher and can’t stand she has to wear a mask all day. The girls are also upset they have to wear one as well. She found this website that sells mask’s. I forgot the name but can get it. When you put them in they look like a fulll cloth mask but if you stretch them it is like layered pantyhose material. It is to help with the restricted Breathing. Also so we are not rebreathing  what we put out…


----------



## Swiper. (Sep 19, 2021)

“Analysis of the Effects of COVID-19 Mask Mandates on Hospital Resource Consumption and Mortality at the County Level”


“Conclusions:
There was no reduction in per-population daily mortality, hospital bed, ICU bed, or ventilator occupancy of COVID-19-positive patients attributable to the implementation of a mask-wearing mandate.”









						Analysis of the Effects of COVID-19 Mask Mandates on Hospital Resource Consumption and Mortality at the County Level
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) threatens vulnerable patient populations, resulting in immense pressures at the local, regional, national, and international levels to contain the virus. Laboratory-based studies demonstrate that masks may offer benefit ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Swiper. (Jun 7, 2022)

“Masks Don’t Stop Viruses …and It Turns Out They’re Actually Harmful” – Dr. Simone Gold from America’s Frontline Doctors”

“Results from this study strongly suggest that mask mandates actually caused about 1.5 times the number of deaths or ∼50% more deaths compared to no mask mandates.”





__





						"Masks Don't Stop Viruses ...and It Turns Out They're Actually Harmful" - Dr. Simone Gold from America's Frontline Doctors
					

The US government forced Americans to wear masks for the past two years.  Now we know that masks don’t work and actually are harmful.  You still cannot go through an airport without seeing individuals wearing masks.  Unfortunately, these individuals don’t know that the masks don’t protect them...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> “Masks Don’t Stop Viruses …and It Turns Out They’re Actually Harmful” – Dr. Simone Gold from America’s Frontline Doctors”
> 
> “Results from this study strongly suggest that mask mandates actually caused about 1.5 times the number of deaths or ∼50% more deaths compared to no mask mandates.”
> 
> ...


The gateway pundit? The same "news source" that posts up conspiracies?

Hard pass man.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The gateway pundit? The same "news source" that posts up conspiracies?
> 
> Hard pass man.


Wes from ASF posts that source a ton. I think that is the first site he checks every day.


----------



## Swiper. (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The gateway pundit? The same "news source" that posts up conspiracies?
> 
> Hard pass man.



They’re reporting on the study. go read the study. what does it matter who’s reporting it when the study is what counts?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> They’re reporting on the study. go read the study. what does it matter who’s reporting it when the study is what counts?


I read the study. The problem is that they can't stop people from counties not requiring masks from entering counties that do require them.

Not a very good control.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 7, 2022)

Shut the fuck up


----------



## TODAY (Jun 7, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Shut the fuck up


To whom are you speaking?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> To whom are you speaking?


The op. Covid is over


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> The op. Covid is over


Oh it’s coming back you watch most of the sheep among us fell for the BS . They truly saw how fucking stupid the masses are lol. Up here I would say maybe around 40% of the ppl still we’re the mask   I would assume over 50% are still drinking the kool-Aid. Now IMO for me it identifies the  morons . I love seeing the ones walking  outside with one on and there partners aren’t wearing one . How the fuck does that work do  they isolate when they get home ??


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Oh it’s coming back you watch most of the sheep among us fell for the BS . They truly saw how fucking stupid the masses are lol. Up here I would say maybe around 40% of the ppl still we’re the mask   I would assume over 50% are still drinking the kool-Aid. Now IMO for me it identifies the  morons . I love seeing the ones walking  outside with one on and there partners aren’t wearing one . How the fuck does that work do  they isolate when they get home ??


My favorite people are the ones wearing a mask while they're driving alone in the car🤡💩


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> My favorite people are the ones wearing a mask while they're driving alone in the car🤡💩


It’s all part of the plan because now certain ppl have identify themselves call them what you want but we know who they are and they probably think the same about me the guy not wearing a mask  Divide and conquer .


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> It’s all part of the plan because now certain ppl have identify themselves call them what you want but we know who they are and they probably think the same about me the guy not wearing a mask  Divide and conquer .


It’s no different now than it always has been. It’s just a different virtue signal and part of a different tribe.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s no different now than it always has been. It’s just a different virtue signal and part of a different tribe.


Yea I suppose so it seem more in your face these days almost these changes are written in stone follow or be condoned . Ppl being different was expressive  but this could just be me  but there seems to be more hate these days to be different.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Yea I suppose so it seem more in your face these days almost these changes are written in stone follow or be condoned . Ppl being different was expressive  but this could just be me  but there seems to be more hate these days to be different.


Maybe in our lifetime depending on how old you are but it was worse with the conservatives vs the hippies in the 60s and 70s with even the government conspiring against them. 
In the 80s people literally got sent to prison for being different with no actual evidence with the satanic panic. 
Go back farther to the red scare where people were put into camps, lock up, black balled and lost their jobs and kicked out of communities because they were believed to be communist. 
It’s actually not near as bad now it’s just the media portrays that way and we are experiencing it first hand.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe in our lifetime depending on how old you are but it was worse with the conservatives vs the hippies in the 60s and 70s with even the government conspiring against them.
> In the 80s people literally got sent to prison for being different with no actual evidence with the satanic panic.
> Go back farther to the red scare where people were put into camps, lock up, black balled and lost their jobs and kicked out of communities because they were believed to be communist.
> It’s actually not near as bad now it’s just the media portrays that way and we are experiencing it first hand.


Agree. A lot of people think they are victims these days and they are far from it.


----------



## JackAsserson (Jun 7, 2022)

What’s covid?


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 8, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> My favorite people are the ones wearing a mask while they're driving alone in the car🤡💩


That NEVER get's old!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 14, 2022)

I had to get the vax cause of my job. I usually NEVER get sick. Been sick 3 times since I’ve gotten it.
Only got the second shot 2 weeks ago


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I had to get the vax cause of my job. I usually NEVER get sick. Been sick 3 times since I’ve gotten it.
> Only got the second shot 2 weeks ago


His name was Be_A_Hero✊😔


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 29, 2022)

I tested positive for Covid about a month ago.. Whatever anyone wants to call it,  it FUCKED ME UP for two weeks .. Temp got up to 103.2, my throat was thrashed and lost 12 pounds... I was just taking antibiotics for it..Im still only about 80% right now , but I'm lifting again .. I was more pissed I couldnt push through it to lift more than anything.. Still cant taste much..


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> I tested positive for Covid about a month ago.. Whatever anyone wants to call it,  it FUCKED ME UP for two weeks .. Temp got up to 103.2, my throat was thrashed and lost 12 pounds... I was just taking antibiotics for it..Im still only about 80% right now , but I'm lifting again .. I was more pissed I couldnt push through it to lift more than anything.. Still cant taste much..


Can't say 100%, but after I started taking NAC my taste was back in days, not fully, but back. I never lost salty or spicy/hot, but everything in between was gone.

After that I stocked NAC, Glutathione and Ivermectin, when ingot that bitch again I hit it all, never lost taste, but to be fair the second time was probably Omicron which seems to not screw with people as much, first time I had Delta.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 29, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Can't say 100%, but after I started taking NAC my taste was back in days, not fully, but back. I never lost salty or spicy/hot, but everything in between was gone.
> 
> After that I stocked NAC, Glutathione and Ivermectin, when ingot that bitch again I hit it all, never lost taste, but to be fair the second time was probably Omicron which seems to not screw with people as much, first time I had Delta.


Thanks for the info. Ill check out getting some NAC.. Having no taste is annoying as hell..

The doctor thought at first I had the monkey virus because when my fever got to about 103 I got rashes all over.. Then tested to be Covid.. It was by far the sickest Ive ever been in my 43 years. Pure Hell


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 29, 2022)

I missed yet another day of work due to this long COVID bs that I have been diagnosed with.  I went to sleep at 9 pm, woke up at 7:30 AM with extreme fatigue, low body temperature, and low blood pressure.  The good news is that it does not happen as much as it used to.  The bad news is I thought I was past this bullshit and well, every time I think it is over, I'm reminded of how much it sucks when it returns.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 30, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I missed yet another day of work due to this long COVID bs that I have been diagnosed with.  I went to sleep at 9 pm, woke up at 7:30 AM with extreme fatigue, low body temperature, and low blood pressure.  The good news is that it does not happen as much as it used to.  The bad news is I thought I was past this bullshit and well, every time I think it is over, I'm reminded of how much it sucks when it returns.


Both me and the wife (difderent docs, different practices) were prescribed NAD+ and Glutathione for the fatigue issues.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 1, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Both me and the wife (difderent docs, different practices) were prescribed NAD+ and Glutathione for the fatigue issues.


Oh, I've been to plenty of docs.  Surviving viral infections can lead to issues where one's body cannot regulate blood pressure or temperature.  There is no cure for that...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 1, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> My favorite people are the ones wearing a mask while they're driving alone in the car🤡💩


I saw a dumb kvnt sitting on the beach yesterday, 90 degree gorgeous day, face-nappie on the caulk-sucker.

Insane libtard.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 5, 2022)

Now we have monkey pox what next……


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Now we have monkey pox what next……


My money is on rabbit flu.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> My money is on rabbit flu.


Maybe a zombie apocalyptic environment soon


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 5, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I missed yet another day of work due to this long COVID bs that I have been diagnosed with.  I went to sleep at 9 pm, woke up at 7:30 AM with extreme fatigue, low body temperature, and low blood pressure.  The good news is that it does not happen as much as it used to.  The bad news is I thought I was past this bullshit and well, every time I think it is over, I'm reminded of how much it sucks when it returns.


The mornings fatigue is what has dragged on for me...Fucking 4 weeks later I can still feel it in the a.m... Ive been lifting lately through sheer willpower but get exhausted as hell


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 5, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> The mornings fatigue is what has dragged on for me...Fucking 4 weeks later I can still feel it in the a.m... Ive been lifting lately through sheer willpower but get exhausted as hell


Ill be taking the RONA test tomorrow. Daughter and her fiancé both had RONA, sitting around here coughing 24x7 for 3-weeks, now its gone for them, but I caught something yesterday. Extreme fatigue, body aches. We shall see... Been  hitting the gym,  but faking it with light-weight. Zero energy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2022)

I had covid last two weeks .. pussy shit to be honest . I can’t believe we closed the world for a bad cold


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I had covid last two weeks .. pussy shit to be honest . I can’t believe we closed the world for a bad cold


103 temp and tonsils swollen shut isnt pussy shit..depends on the 'strain" you get..I dont think we should have shut the country down though..now thats pussy shit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Ill be taking the RONA test tomorrow. Daughter and her fiancé both had RONA, sitting around here coughing 24x7 for 3-weeks, now its gone for them, but I caught something yesterday. Extreme fatigue, body aches. We shall see... Been  hitting the gym,  but faking it with light-weight. Zero energy.


What does testing tell you? Just assume it’s Covid and push thru it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 5, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Both me and the wife (difderent docs, different practices) were prescribed NAD+ and Glutathione for the fatigue issues.


What is NAD+?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What does testing tell you? Just assume it’s Covid and push thru it.


I don't know man, why chance it. Take a shit ton of ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine.  Hey, I even found another source for ivermectin, Heartguard.

I give it to my dogs once a month for heart health and it has ivermectin in it. All I know is if I ever get COVID (probably already had it and didn't know), I'm downing a box of Heartguard. 

In all seriousness, @Rot-Iron66 and anyone that actually gets diagnosed with COVID, good luck fighting it.  You should have a better chance with our resources today if things get bad. I personally know of a gym rat my age that was in much better shape than me and COVID killed him within a month (had gone to my gym).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> 103 temp and tonsils swollen shut isnt pussy shit..depends on the 'strain" you get..I dont think we should have shut the country down though..now thats pussy shit


I had all that I just don’t have tonsils so it could have been worse . It’s been the worst cold I had in decades I don’t get sick often but like I said not worth closing the world .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 5, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I saw a dumb kvnt sitting on the beach yesterday, 90 degree gorgeous day, face-nappie on the caulk-sucker.
> 
> Insane libtard.


Does it affect you? Why do you care


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Does it affect you? Why do you care


I’m sure he doesn’t care at all. He was just sharing something that he found funny. What’s wrong with that?

Oh and the whole mask thing, after 2 years of lies? No thanks.


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Does it affect you? Why do you care


So aggressive!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m sure he doesn’t care at all. He was just sharing something that he found funny. What’s wrong with that?
> 
> Oh and the whole mask thing, after 2 years of lies? No thanks.


Even I have to admit I look at people wearing masks now and Im like WTF. To me it is almost like they are doing it as a symbol now more than anything. Either way, its pretty fucking dumb.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> So aggressive!!!  😳😳😳


He recently saw a sentence that had both juice and train in it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know man, why chance it. Take a shit ton of ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine.  Hey, I even found another source for ivermectin, Heartguard.
> 
> I give it to my dogs once a month for heart health and it has ivermectin in it. All I know is if I ever get COVID (probably already had it and didn't know), I'm downing a box of Heartguard.
> 
> In all seriousness, @Rot-Iron66 and anyone that actually gets diagnosed with COVID, good luck fighting it.  You should have a better chance with our resources today if things get bad. I personally know of a gym rat my age that was in much better shape than me and COVID killed him within a month (had gone to my gym).


That sucks about your gym buddy. My biggest issue regarding the handling of Covid is that they never said “if you have x y or x genetic traits you need to be especially concerned”. Because it did seem like some people got whacked by Covid while the majority of people describe it as “cold or mild flu”. Instead they wasted their time with “mandatory lockdowns” then “mandatory masks” then “mandatory vaccinations”. None of which got us any closer to understanding the disease.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 5, 2022)

I think the "mandatory lockdowns" was a way of putting fear into people so they had a reason to let people vote from home.. The needed those votes from the lazy fucks thatd rather sit home then go out an vote..I said fuck'em and kept my business doors open..


----------



## Nodus1 (Jul 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know man, why chance it. Take a shit ton of ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine.  Hey, I even found another source for ivermectin, Heartguard.
> 
> I give it to my dogs once a month for heart health and it has ivermectin in it. All I know is if I ever get COVID (probably already had it and didn't know), I'm downing a box of Heartguard.
> 
> In all seriousness, @Rot-Iron66 and anyone that actually gets diagnosed with COVID, good luck fighting it.  You should have a better chance with our resources today if things get bad. I personally know of a gym rat my age that was in much better shape than me and COVID killed him within a month (had gone to my gym).


It's such weird shit. Hits everyone differently. Or maybe more accurate to say that there is a wide variety of case symptoms and outcomes. A part of me wonders how much of this is psychosomatic.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That sucks about your gym buddy. My biggest issue regarding the handling of Covid is that they never said “if you have x y or x genetic traits you need to be especially concerned”. Because it did seem like some people got whacked by Covid while the majority of people describe it as “cold or mild flu”. Instead they wasted their time with “mandatory lockdowns” then “mandatory masks” then “mandatory vaccinations”. None of which got us any closer to understanding the disease.


I'm pretty furious that you can't even ask questions/have discussions about so many aspects of this without being called an anti-vaxer, a science denier, or be accused of promoting horse medicine or fish tank cleaner. Some real Dark Ages shit going on.

And what about the origin story? Is the bat that bit the turtle that kissed the pangolin the "settled science"?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, I was exposed to COVID last week, started running fever on Friday, and feel like overall shit today.  I'll get tested tomorrow, but all I have to say about this is FUCK MY LIFE.


I told my wife that I do not know if I can handle another 6+ month setback.  This may be the one that mentally breaks me if the symptoms are severe and the recovery takes too long.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 18, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Well, I was exposed to COVID last week, started running fever on Friday, and feel like overall shit today.  I'll get tested tomorrow, but all I have to say about this is FUCK MY LIFE.
> 
> 
> I told my wife that I do not know if I can handle another 6+ month setback.  This may be the one that mentally breaks me if the symptoms are severe and the recovery takes too long.



Wife and I both finally got, July 4th. I was sick for a day and a half, then it was gone as quick as it came on (same for her). We used the Amazon test-kits. It was really 1-day, I just felt a bit lethargic the following day for a bit.
Natural immunity kicked its ass, just like any other cold/flu I've ever had. (Which wasnt many). Ive never really gotten flu shots, so I never really got the flu either.. Good luck w/ it..


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 18, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Wife and I both finally got, July 4th. I was sick for a day and a half, then it was gone as quick as it came on (same for her). We used the Amazon test-kits. It was really 1-day, I just felt a bit lethargic the following day for a bit.
> Natural immunity kicked its ass, just like any other cold/flu I've ever had. (Which wasnt many). Ive never really gotten flu shots, so I never really got the flu either.. Good luck w/ it..


This will make the third, or fourth, time that I had it.  The jury is out on one since I didn't get tested, but had antibodies that weren't present in prior blood work.  This has been my life since November 2020: get sick, six to eight months later, start feeling like my old self, get sick again, six months later, I start feeling better, bam sick again.  I actually managed to feel like my old self for TWO whole weeks before getting sick again!


----------



## corn pop (Jul 27, 2022)

Telephone said:


> JUST GET THE F#%KING VAX AND LETS KICK THIS COVID SHIT OUT OF OUR COUNTRY!  It's that simple....... just get the shot.
> 
> :enters the room:  pissed off anti-vaxers coming out swinging


look how terribly this post has aged. 

have you had your 4th boosty boost yet? the ol' boosterino.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 28, 2022)

corn pop said:


> look how terribly this post has aged.
> 
> have you had your 4th boosty boost yet? the ol' boosterino.


The vaccine is about as useful as a politician protecting one against COVID.  Yeah, it's that useless!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 28, 2022)

The BA5 variant appears to be pretty infectious.  I just got over covid and I was really sick for 10 days.  It definitely kicked my ass harder than last time.  I don't think covid is going anywhere and the people that I know that got vaccinated were sicker than I was.  We were all reflecting on having to give up whatever vice we had.  I smoke cigars and everyone else does tobacco or vapes.  The symptoms are less respiratory this time around than last time.  It appears that the vaccines and boosters some people got aren't doing jack shit to prevent them from getting sick.

Slic.


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

Got a call yesterday from South Carolina , son's been feeling like shit been putting off being tested finally went and he's got it. Got a call again today and his o2 was right at 88 so hes still "low normal" range on  that. Lost his sense of taste smell so far, aches alot , goes from hot to cold and back again.

First one in the immediate family to come down with it. To say the wife is a bit tense ,, is a vast understatement specially with them living so far away ,, one phone call it went from he's a 34 year old with his own family to ... my baby , i should be there , whos going to take care of him ......


----------



## corn pop (Aug 1, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> The BA5 variant appears to be pretty infectious.  I just got over covid and I was really sick for 10 days.  It definitely kicked my ass harder than last time.  I don't think covid is going anywhere and the people that I know that got vaccinated were sicker than I was.  We were all reflecting on having to give up whatever vice we had.  I smoke cigars and everyone else does tobacco or vapes.  The symptoms are less respiratory this time around than last time.  It appears that the vaccines and boosters some people got aren't doing jack shit to prevent them from getting sick.
> 
> Slic.


its a cold.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 1, 2022)

"COVID"  Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Stickler (Aug 1, 2022)

corn pop said:


> its a cold.


Its definitely more than a cold on this variant and it is spreading like wildfire. I know of about 6 people who have gotten it or "some sort of virus," that has people with a decent fever for about 5-6 days along with head congestion, sinus infection like symptoms, and feeling like total garbage. 

I don't believe this is killing people as much, but it definitely is trying to make the rounds.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 1, 2022)

The way i understand it, as viruses mutate, they typically become more infectious but less lethal. So this would seem to be progressing as expected.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Got a call yesterday from South Carolina , son's been feeling like shit been putting off being tested finally went and he's got it. Got a call again today and his o2 was right at 88 so hes still "low normal" range on  that. Lost his sense of taste smell so far, aches alot , goes from hot to cold and back again.
> 
> First one in the immediate family to come down with it. To say the wife is a bit tense ,, is a vast understatement specially with them living so far away ,, one phone call it went from he's a 34 year old with his own family to ... my baby , i should be there , whos going to take care of him ......


I hope he is in contact with his doc.  At 86 the respiratory specialist told me if I didn't improve soon they would have to put me on a ventilator.  However, I had gone almost a week at that level.


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

DF said:


> I hope he is in contact with his doc.  At 86 the respiratory specialist told me if I didn't improve soon they would have to put me on a ventilator.  However, I had gone almost a week at that level.


He is Sir , and he's doing well so far , they sectioned off a spare room for him , his mrs has it as well so now its a bit tricky but the ol lady calls him every day and I get to talk to him when I can get a word in edgewise past the worried mother.  While he doesn't sound his best , he seems to be handling it ok.

His biggest complaint is really not being able to smell or taste any thing and he says it feels like the inside of his mouth is coated in wax , really odd feeling.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2022)

Everyone in our family has had it twice at this point.  The wife & I got it again about 6-8 weeks ago.  I had moderate symptoms for about 24 hours.  After that is was just snotty & real sore throat for about 1 week.


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

DF said:


> Everyone in our family has had it twice at this point.  The wife & I got it again about 6-8 weeks ago.  I had moderate symptoms for about 24 hours.  After that is was just snotty & real sore throat for about 1 week.


God Bless you all ! thats awesome you pulled right out of it , I'll pass that on to the wife might help ease her mind a bit.  Thanks man !


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

Hahahaha Vaxed trupple
Boosted  and extra vaxed and the dumb fuck of our prez tested neg after five days now hes positive again.
Pushing the Plaxlivod… just another way for drug companies to make money with a drug that does not
Work..
But they will explain this one away.
First it was a breakthrough case after the shot and now it’s resound from the pulls.
I have one thing to say to all of them.
*GET FUCKED!!
I am glad we as a family have held out..
My daughter is starting g college in 22 days and she was just approved for her religious exemption.
Why because all these smart college people that run shiynkmowmits
Bulls hit and when the lawsuits start flying they don’t want us to be part of one..
Dumb fuckers!!! *


----------



## corn pop (Aug 3, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Its definitely more than a cold on this variant and it is spreading like wildfire. I know of about 6 people who have gotten it or "some sort of virus," that has people with a decent fever for about 5-6 days along with head congestion, sinus infection like symptoms, and feeling like total garbage.
> 
> I don't believe this is killing people as much, but it definitely is trying to make the rounds.


its almost as bad as a cold in my experience. no where near as bad as a cold though.

i remember i thought i had a mild co;d. i had some rapid antigen tests on my desk that i forgot to throw in the rubbish. tested just for fun and was positive so i taken 600mg of ibuprofen and a cup of oolong tea, went to bed and woken up 100% recovered and asymptomatic but tested positive for 4 more days.

mini cold.


----------

